# NEW Vinyl Decorating Technique - Reverse Embossing



## JoshEllsworth

So I think I may have pioneered a new decorating technique. All you need to do this one is a heat press, vinyl cutter, design software and some basic supplies.

The process is called Reverse Embossing.

First you need a design on the garment that has a raised appearance. I have used puff heat transfer maetrial, but I'd venture to say flock or direct embroidery would accomplish the same purpose.

So - create this piece and heat press it to your hat, t-shirt, hoodie or whatever. 

Now cut an overlay shape or design out of your favorite brand of heat press vinyl. I like the way metallic colors look with this, so I used Eco-Film Electric Orange. Register this cut shape over your already done puffed up design and heat press it for the recommended time and temperature for the film. Apply slightly more pressure than what is called for to account for the material pressing down over the edges.

You've just reverse embossed! 

Try it out It's durable too!

Here are some photos of my fun experiment - please post any comments or questions:


----------



## Girlzndollz

Hey Josh,

Thank you for posting this, that looks really Great! Do you think you will be washing this shirt to see how it holds up over a little time? 

Thanks again... if there was a "thanks" button, I'd click it for you. =)


----------



## torodesigns

WOW . . this is cool. I appreciate the share.


----------



## cookiesa

I have a few companies I do this for for their company logo, it works a treat!

Looks great and washability is as good as any other vinyl design, that said I prefer to use a slightly heavy (thicker) vinyl such as the stahls just to prevent cracking around the edge of the "embossed" logo


----------



## ashamutt

Thanks Josh!!!

Looks awesome!

....if I use a "silicone-flex-pad", will this help mold it flatter around the edges???


----------



## scuba_steve2699

Josh, we tried this yesterday at the class with a skull design. It looked awesome. I will try to post a picture today for everyone to see.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin

Thanks for the tip that is way cool.


----------



## maneverfix

cool idea JOSH


----------



## JoshEllsworth

ashamutt said:


> Thanks Josh!!!
> 
> Looks awesome!
> 
> ....if I use a "silicone-flex-pad", will this help mold it flatter around the edges???


I haven't really had any issues with it conforming around the edges with a firm pressure on the press. I'm sure a flex pad couldn't hurt though and sounds like a good idea.


----------



## scuba_steve2699

Here are a couple of pictures from a some trials we did with this technique last Friday during our VersaCamm class. There are two pictures of a skull puff material with print reflect material on top of it and one of a puff skull with opaque solutions covering it. Very cool stuff! Thanks Josh for the idea!


----------



## Girlzndollz

Hi ScubaSteve,

Those looks awesome!! Looks like you are having some fun. How did the lines appear on the skull like that? It looks great. Why does it look different from Josh's? I think I just thought of an answer. Is it because you are printing on the vinyl with the versacamm and then putting it over the embossing layer? If that guess is right, how did you line it up like that? If I'm all washed up, please enlighten this curious mind!!  

Thanks for sharing, everyone. This is great. I am now glad that I bought the 45* and 60*. Would I use the 60* blade to cut what would go underneath? (I am hoping so. )

Thank you again!


----------



## ino

grrrrr I'm beginning to hate this forum. the moment I learn something Mr.Josh comes out with another rabbit from his hat.
Thanks Josh, I'm sure some members will do some great designs with your idea.


----------



## scuba_steve2699

Kelly,
The design on top was printed. It was a bit of work to line things up and I think that on the next test I will cut out the interior of the eyes to make it work better. Basically I applied the puff (it was cut with a 45 blade) and then after the first press to make it puff up some, aligned the top print with the ends of the bones by feel. I am trying to figure out a better, easier way to do the alignment but nothing has popped into my head yet. I am sure it will come to me in a rush while I am driving or something like that. I spend way to much time on the road and that seems to be where my best ideas come up!


----------



## Girlzndollz

Aww, haha, well thank you so much, Steve. I really appreciate the info. I hope you have the answer come to you, in the meantime, if I hear or see something out there that deals with it, then I'll pass the info your way. Have a great day, safe driving!


----------



## Heidisp

Puff heat transfer?? Have I been in a dark closet? lol I haven't heard of this yet. Does it puff up after heating? Is it a printable paper for inkjets or??? Can anyone enlighten me? Josh, if you carry this I may have to email you for a sample to try out.


----------



## scuba_steve2699

Heidi,
The puff material from Imprintables (Josh) is a printable and cut material that can also be just cad cut for white puff designs or making something like we have shown above. It is called Puff Print and can be purchased from Imprintables Warehouse. When you first apply it it puffs slightly but with every heat press hit after that it puffs more. I have gotten it to puff pretty darn high before, almost .25 inches. Very cool stuff!


----------



## MommaShell

What a cool idea!


----------



## sid

Is there a trick to getting height out of the puff material? I tried it and it came out slightly raised no as high as your sample image. It looks like a great concept and would like to incorporate it into our line


----------



## tshirtnewbie69

Great idea. Now I just need to learn how to cut vinyl...lol

I'm such a newbie!


----------



## JoshEllsworth

sid said:


> Is there a trick to getting height out of the puff material? I tried it and it came out slightly raised no as high as your sample image. It looks like a great concept and would like to incorporate it into our line


You may need to increase your temperature - also the Puff material reacts differently on various fabrics - my sample was done on cotton.


----------



## Heidisp

What is the material called on imprintables site? I went and looked but didn't see anything called Puff.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

Heidisp said:


> What is the material called on imprintables site? I went and looked but didn't see anything called Puff.


Solutions Vintage Puff. Its actually categorized under the print/cut media since it is solvent printable. However if you don't need the print characteristics then just cut it and use the mask material to lift the image after weeding and press it.

Another cool use for puff is cutting lettering or a design to heat press on the bottom of socks for a non-slip surface.


----------



## Girlzndollz

JoshEllsworth said:


> Another cool use for puff is cutting lettering or a design to heat press on the bottom of socks for a non-slip surface.


Love this! :tipthank:


----------



## hestory

Thanks a lot for good information


----------



## Daniel Slatkin

Can I cut the Vintage puff with a Roland GX-24 and if yes, what blade and setting would you recommend?


----------



## ashamutt

cutter guidE lines

*cutter*
​*blade *
​*force *
​*offset *
​*speed*
​Roland SP-300 
​45° 
​90g 
​.25 
​30cm/s 
​Roland VP-300 
​45° 
​125g 
​0 
​30cm/s 
​Roland XC-540 
​45° 
​105g 
​.15 
​30cm/s 
​Roland GX-24 
​45° 
​100g 
​.225 
​30cm/s 
​Mimaki CG-75 FX 
​SPB-0001 
​100g 
​.10 
​50cm/s 
 

This is off of the Stahl's web site..... under vintage puff instructions.
Materials ID - Digital CAD-PRINT® & CAD-MAX™ Yardage
...then scroll down to vintage puff and click on *Application Instructions*

BUT , Josh may have a better way......


----------



## Daniel Slatkin

Thanks for the great info Mrs. Bacon I will have to get some of this I think one of my logos would look really good this way.


----------



## ashamutt

....you are so welcome!

I think I am going to order some as well!!!


If someone discovers the GRAPHTEC ce5000-60 settings for this Vintage puff stuff... please list it! 
....or if I find out first , I will.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints

Can you bring some samples of this to the ISS in Long Beach? I'd love to see it first hand.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

Moo Spot Prints said:


> Can you bring some samples of this to the ISS in Long Beach? I'd love to see it first hand.


Better yet we can make a sample in long beach!


----------



## Girlzndollz

JoshEllsworth said:


> Better yet we can make a sample in long beach!


Hmm... anyway to know what time? I wouldn't want to miss this... if I am lucky, I can make sure I'm in the area. What booth are you in, Josh? Thx!


----------



## JoshEllsworth

We are in #916 - but I'll be between there and room 101A most days.

I can plan to do one for you over breakfast on Saturday morning - I'll bring my laptop to design and we will have a GX-24 in the room to cut and of course a heat press to apply.


----------



## Girlzndollz

JoshEllsworth said:


> We are in #916 - but I'll be between there and room 101A most days.
> 
> I can plan to do one for you over breakfast on Saturday morning - I'll bring my laptop to design and we will have a GX-24 in the room to cut and of course a heat press to apply.


Aw, very sweet offer, Josh. If you weren't doing this demo, would you be relaxing and chatting over breakfast? If you would be, as nice as that offer is - I know you are going to be a super busy guy all day and I'd much rather you be able to relax and hang out with everyone during breakfast. Have some food and fun. 

I'll find you at the booth - when the day starts gearing up, I'll just find a way to keep in touch with your schedule here and there, and plan to make it to the demo. 

Thanks again, and have a great night. =)


----------



## GLC

Great Stuff Guys,

Steven thanks for the pics


Eze


----------



## ashamutt

I finally received my Vintage PUFF material from Stahls. 

I ordered it back in the beginning of May but it was backordered until beginning of September!<O</O
(almost 5 months I have been waiting)

Now I need to ask Josh where his pictures went that were in this thread's start?<O</O
<O</O

Also, the 2 youtube videos that he did will not play.
H-E-L-P......<O</O


----------



## vadan

Is there a difference in texture between the vintage puff and the solutions vintage puff (printable). The stuff I have gives a bumpy like raised finish.


----------



## ashamutt

vadan said:


> Is there a difference in texture between the vintage puff and the solutions vintage puff (printable). The stuff I have gives a bumpy like raised finish.


 
I guess I should have written "solutions vintage puff".
Sorry about the confusion.<O</O
<O</O
We have the same product. <O</O
<O</O
I found the videos and they finally play. <O</O
(I guess youtube was having a problem)<O</O
<O</O


CAD-COLOR® Solutions Vintage Puff™ - Print Cut Heat Transfer Media<O</O
http://www.youtube.com/user/CADCUTDirect#p/c/0D2F3E3B120FA1B3/6/PjN1GRbDehE<O</O
<O</O
PUFF<O</O
Reverse Embossing Heat Press Vinyl Video <O</O
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdMoXCp3d1w<O</O<O</O
PUFF<O</O
Apparel Embossing Technique - Heat Transfer Vinyl<O</O
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPLrwKYFTMg<O</O
<O</O
PUFF<O</O
Heat Applied Vinyl - Headphones w/Reverse Emboss<O</O
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFZg5rI9v7s<O</O


----------



## ashamutt

Josh,

Is this the _same_ material as Solutions _VINTAGE_ Puff?

CAD-COLOR Solutions Puff 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FRj4TEGzbM


----------



## JoshEllsworth

ashamutt said:


> Josh,
> 
> Is this the _same_ material as Solutions _VINTAGE_ Puff?
> 
> CAD-COLOR Solutions Puff
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FRj4TEGzbM[/media]


Yes - this is the same material. Also, we just launched a Pebble Puff material for cutting and applying...I haven't tested it with this reverse emboss method, but I'm going to try.


----------



## Kim_t2_au

What a fantastic idea. Now I could use that on a design for.... and for.... and for.... and on and on and on it goes.

Kim


----------



## vadan

JoshEllsworth said:


> Yes - this is the same material. Also, we just launched a Pebble Puff material for cutting and applying...I haven't tested it with this reverse emboss method, but I'm going to try.


Hey Josh, I think we have the pubble puff. We got it from Target. Is this right?


----------



## ashamutt

(I posted about this in the CCH2O thread, but here it is again since you are talking about it here too) 

The Pebble Puff is a product manufactured by SISER(?)(or similar to the product).
*3D XPD Heat Transfer Vinyl -*
3D XPD Heat Transfer Vinyl - 18" x 5 yards


----------



## JoshEllsworth

vadan said:


> Hey Josh, I think we have the pubble puff. We got it from Target. Is this right?


Thats the right stuff.


----------



## vadan

ashamutt said:


> (I posted about this in the CCH2O thread, but here it is again since you are talking about it here too)
> 
> The Pebble Puff is a product manufactured by SISER(?)(or similar to the product).
> *3D XPD Heat Transfer Vinyl -*
> 3D XPD Heat Transfer Vinyl - 18" x 5 yards


i'm gonna go out on a limb and assume the solutions version does not have the 3D texture these do.

Which leads me to question, what are the actual names because in UK this is the only puff we have and its named "Cad-Cut Puff". How many types of puff are there? I'm confused lol


----------



## ashamutt

vadan said:


> i'm gonna go out on a limb and assume the solutions version does not have the 3D texture these do.


 
From my understanding the PEBBLE Puff and the solutions vintage puff are 2 different products. 

Pebble Puff - a bumpy 3D texture
Solutions Vintage puff (Cad-Cut Puff)- an almost smooth 3D texture

Is this correct Josh?





vadan said:


> Which leads me to question, what are the actual names because in UK this is the only puff we have and its named "Cad-Cut Puff". How many types of puff are there? I'm confused lol


 
This is one of the main reasons that I do not like the "RENAMING" of products!
Total confusion and LOTS of wasted money when buying a product that you already have all because you thought it was a different product because it was "renamed" too look like a different product.

Most of the transfer paper re-naming has settled down quite a bit, which has been great.
I hope that the VINYL will follow suit!


----------



## vadan

I agree, it is frustrating, especially to someone new in the game. Saying that, we got ours from Target Transfers, which is part of the Stahls group so I don't see why the name wasn't clearly shown to be the 3D puff.

Hopefully Josh will clear up the confusing a bit better than us


----------



## sawdust

I would like a shot at both these where could I get some from


----------

